# Sa300 io540 engine mounts



## Billduster (Nov 6, 2014)

Men,
I removed one of my existing engine mounts and called lord with the # and got this kit# j-3804-20 . Is this a good or correct choice for a a/c I intend on doing acro with. The original builder used to wring it out quite well and the engine never fell off. They appear to have the same biscuit on both sides.
Thanks
Bill


----------

